# Montage Hotel n resort vacancies



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Dear friends,
i have got an email in response of sending my CV to Montage Hotel & resort CA, Pls let me know if this genuine or fake. email description is given below also i am attaching the application form sent to me.

Dear Applicant, 
Thanks for your interest in employment at Montage Hotel U.S.A, we are in receipt of your resume/CV which was submitted for job application here in our organization and the said has also been reviewed by our employment relations board so, your resume were found interesting and suitable for working in our organization due to your work experience and education background. Kindly complete our employment application and interview form attached to this Email and scan it back to us within 72 hours along with your qualification certificate for further job selection process. Go through this online application and interview form and fill carefully before sending your answer back to us for our kind perusal.
Required document are:
* OUR JOB APPLICATION AND INTERVIEW FORM [ATTACHED TO THIS E-MAIL]
* EDUCATIONAL/QUALIFICATION CERTIFICATES
* WORK EXPERIENCE CERTIFICATE[IF ANY]
* INTERNATIONAL PASSPORT
* ID PROOF[NATIONAL IDENTITY CARD OR DRIVING LICENSE
NOTE: After your Job Application and Interview Form has been reviewed by our Employment Relations Board, selected candidate would be contacted for Appointment Letter that will help him to obtain his/her America Work permit visa for his/her job here in our organization. The Appointment/Offer Letter will indicate the job role and the amount that would be given to our selected candidates. We offer free accommodation, free flight ticket and free feeding, but all selected candidates will be responsible for their visa expenses and management shall apply for applicant's visa on their behalf by sending all documents required for their three years working permit visa processing to the United State Of America Embassy in his/her country for visa application.
*Kindly send all filled forms and document to this email:.: [email protected] 
Human Resources Manager.
Dr.David M Bright.
Tell:+1251-207-4801
United State Of America.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

* I don't think an American professional organization would create a letter like that, with spelling/grammatical errors and 'United States of America' following their phone number.
* Why would someone involved in recruiting for a hotel use the title 'Dr.'?
* In general, job titles follow the name of the person, not the other way around
* A professional company will not use outlook.com as an email address, they will have their own.
* I can't find a legit link to 'David M Bright + Montage'. What I did find with a simple google search:
Stop 419 Advance Fee Fraud: Montage Hotel Resort / montage-hotels.com / Fake Job Scam Fraud

I am afraid that this will be the start of your nightmare instead of your dream.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

S C A M

US companies cannot ask for ID/passport until an employee fills out form I9 on the first day of work. Google it.

US employment visas have to be applied for by the employer (there are some options for CAN and AUS only)

Inconsistent Pidgin English not verbiage a corporate office issues.

Sorry but this is simply a scam.


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks a lot EVHB 
making alert me in advance.
<SNIP>


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

twostep said:


> S C A M
> 
> US companies cannot ask for ID/passport until an employee fills out form I9 on the first day of work. Google it.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot dear two steps 
making alert me in advance.
<SNIP>


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

You won't like this - if you, looking for a job as an HR manager, can't tell that this is a fake letter (which it is) how can you filter résumés that come across your desk? I'm suggesting that you're not cut out to get a job as an HR manager in the US.

Have a look at the email address in the letter. @outlook.com. Seriously? If it were genuine, it would be from [email protected]


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

thank you very much mr. bellthorpe.

i would also like to know that an embassy viz US /Canada does verify the work experience details from the employers (where someone has worked and mentioning this on his CV) for processing VISA.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> You won't like this - if you, looking for a job as an HR manager, can't tell that this is a fake letter (which it is) how can you filter résumés that come across your desk? I'm suggesting that you're not cut out to get a job as an HR manager in the US.
> 
> Have a look at the email address in the letter. @outlook.com. Seriously? If it were genuine, it would be from [email protected]


It is not easy for someone not familiar with US employment law, limited exposure to US English who is excited about a potential opportunity to pick out the scam raisins. That is what they are using and doing so successfully. Some are very savvy at it. The best I found hacked into the server of the tech company he was supposedly hiring for.

BTW - in the US it is resume


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jawahar gupta said:


> thank you very much mr. bellthorpe.
> 
> i would also like to know that an embassy viz US /Canada does verify the work experience details from the employers (where someone has worked and mentioning this on his CV) for processing VISA.


I can tell you that employers verify not only previous employment but also re-hire eligibility, personal and professional references and very often industry references. Education generally goes through an official evaluation service such as WES.

To answer what I see as your underlying question - stick to the facts on your resume or cv.


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

what is WES dear


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Dear Friends,
again i have received email and appointment letter from Montage hotels. i am attaching the letters and email wordings are below.

From:"MONTAGE HOTEL UNITED STATE" <[email protected]>	
To: [email protected] 
Subject: LETTER OF APPOINTMENT‏‏ MONTAGE HOTEL U.S.A	
Date: Mon, 03 Oct 2016 07:20:05 IST	

Montage Hotel Resort,
United State 30801,
South Coast Highway,
Laguna Beach CA 92651,
United State of America
Tell:+1251-207-4801
Hotel Management Companies | Montage Hotels & Resorts | Sustainable Hotel Design & Development

Dear Staff,
With respect to your job application to this hotel and the sub-sequence filling of the application and the online interview forms which you have filled, This is to inform you, that you have been appointed as a staff of this company. Our Human Resource has finally select you for this season recruitment because your Experience and Qualifications were found qualified. As regard this, the Hotel Management has contacted the U.S Embassy in your country. You will have to contact him today and give our hotel reference to him then he will start your visa processing immediately without any delay. We congratulate you and the contract last for the next five (5) years, you can apply to continue with the hotel management at the end of the contract to extend it for another ( 5)year contract if you are interested to continue with the hotel and you can also cancel the contract any time, but you must give three months’ notice before leaving the job. We advise you to contact him and follow all his instructions for the visa processing. Below are his contact details: Make sure you send him email and contact the diplomat immediately by calling him on phone.

DIPLOMAT NAME: KEVIN M.
Phone No: +918698011687. 
EMAIL ID: [email protected] 

The management shall book your flight ticket and arrange for a free accommodation at the company estate immediately we confirm from the diplomat that your visa is ready. The hotel management will pay all your visa/traveling expenses back to you back after you resume office here in the United State of America.
NOTE: you are expected to resume office on or before 1st/11/2016. Be informed that you have to sign your appointment letter and send it back to us within 48hours from the time your received it.

Regards,
Human Resource Manager. 
Mr. David M Bright.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Congratulations! When do you take up your new visa-free position?


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

DEar friend,
i am afraid if it is genuine or not..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jawahar gupta said:


> DEar friend,
> i am afraid if it is genuine or not..


This is as genuine as a 3-dollar bill


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It has been clearly demonstrated to you prior to now that the other emails were scams. 

So why are you even considering if this email is genuine? You know it's a fake. What is your purpose in continuing this dialogue?

Here's what happens next. See this line: "The hotel management will pay all your visa/traveling expenses back to you back after you resume office here in the United State of America."

Note "pay back"? They are going to ask you to forward money for an unspecified visa and unspecified travelling expenses. If you send that money, you will never see it again.

For goodness' sake, stop this nonsense right now. Delete this and the preceding emails. Get on with your life.

If you're still interested, click through to some of the links on this page.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

OP.....do you want everybody to suddenly turn, and tell you it's not a scam??
It won't happen.....it's s scam.....
It won't end well!!

Why don't you actually contact the HR department of the REAL Montage hotels..
The link, in case you're unable to google it yourself for some reason is...
Luxury Hotel Management Employment Opportunities | Montage Corporate - Careers
Then you can figure out yourself that it's a scam.

I honestly don't know why you're still pursuing this !!!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Love the way that Montage will retain THREE months salary as a security deposit only paying it the to staff after two years of employment.


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

sorry to all friends
giving you trouble again n again


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

credential evaluation 
International Credential Evaluation | World Education Services


----------

